# Ubuntu Resolution and Password Issues



## cornemuse (Aug 10, 2016)

I have tried various flavors of Ubuntu. On all versions, the screen res options are somewhat limited.
On older versions, I get options of 'all' being 4x3 sizes & one at 5x4. No 16x9 options.
Newer (mint?) gives only highest (native?) res, anything smaller is 4x3. Now, high res is nice, but, if text is so small I cant read it, (I'm gonna be 70 next time around) it really serves me no purpose. Stretched screen does not get it.
I have tried searching o/l for any fix, but w/o success. Using 'terminal' by copy/paste stuff is my limit, however, nothing has worked, yet. In 'monitor' settings, it shows 'unknown monitor'. I have a 24" Samsung w/s monitor.

Another thing, it seems everything (changing settings, coming off screensaver!) requires entering my password. Is there a way of turning off ALL password requirements? Like the res settings, there are lots of 'options', just none of them seem to work.

Must have p/w to install, can turn it off (auto-logon), modiyfing/terminal require it always. I dont need p/w, definitely dont want it. Any suggestions?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2016)

I haven't a clue, but I think we might need more info.
iGPU or dedicated GPU?
If dedicated GPU, what model?
If iGPU, what motherboard model?
Model for that display?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 10, 2016)

What version of Ubuntu? What are you running for GUI? What sort of hardware does your system have? More than likely it is a driver issue...

Regarding passwords for settings. This has to do with Ubuntu user groups and SUDO, ubuntu does not have a root or SU unless activiated . Since this is a personal computer you could activate root and login as root and never be prompted for password again.


----------



## cornemuse (Aug 12, 2016)

Ubuntu 11.04 to 16.?? What diff does this or gui make? p/w required to install, can turn it off (auto-logon), why not turn it off for everything? 
Seems linux/ubuntu/etc. is designed for the 'pocket protecter' crowd, , , ,


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 12, 2016)

Great way to get the help you need bro...make fun of the users. Start here since you are obliviously a noob - http://www.pcworld.com/article/2918397/how-to-get-started-with-linux-a-beginners-guide.html - Fill out your hardware specs so people can help you  - or  close the thread, put on your comfort blanket, and then install Windows.


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 13, 2016)

cornemuse said:


> Seems linux/ubuntu/etc. is designed for the 'pocket protecter' crowd, , , ,



it's known to be "secure by design" for a reason...

Anyway, if you want to remove the mandatory sudo password, just edit your /etc/sudoers files :


```
sudo nano /etc/sudoers
```

and add the following line:


```
%sudo ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
```


----------



## cornemuse (Aug 13, 2016)

Didnt mean to insult anyone, , , just seems ubuntu/linux people are the opposite of windows people in thinking methods.
, , , better stop while I'm still ahead (?)


----------



## blobster21 (Aug 13, 2016)

cornemuse said:


> Didnt mean to insult anyone, , , just seems ubuntu/linux people are the opposite of windows people in thinking methods.
> , , , better stop while I'm still ahead (?)



You never know until you try. As far as i'm concerned, it took ten years before considering linux as a usefull secondary rig. And even then, i'm still dual booting with Win 10 1607 alongside.

Nothing is really black and white, there's so much grey to every story related to both OSes..., but as one of our senior TPU user, you know that already


----------

